# The best british bodybuilder to turn pro in the last 20 years?



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Who do you think?

Dorian turned pro before this, so he doesnt count.

The name that comes to my mind the most is amoury francis. For those here who are not familiar with him, take a look at this photo before you mention anyone:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what has he done since turning pro?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

so he wouldnt be the best bodybuilder in the last 20 years then....

IMO its flex lewis, he has turned pro, competed as a pro and won pro shows.

granted at 202lbs but the open class has been a big void for british talent for years


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> what has he done since turning pro?


By best bodybuilder, i mean who looked the best (obviously subjective of course), flex is certainly up there anyway, but also ernie taylor would be in terms of achievements as well (achieved more than flex has in the open classes, arnie got a second place in the british gp open class in 2003, flex's highest position in the open class was 3rd at the spanish show recently...however ernie taylor placed second to jay cutler lol).

Amoury retired early. I think he had injuries and some health problems so could not to pursue his pro career unfortunately. Flex is undoubtabley a fantastic bodybuilder, he looked awesome at the british gp and is a real contender for the 202 mr olympia, along with correa, english and henry. But in terms of who i think looks better, amoury takes it hands down for me.

Flex wheeler was visiting muscleworks gym with jamo nezzar (who used to train there regularly) and saw amoury, he said that the current lot of guys better win as much as they can right now because amoury will clean up. It's a shame he never competed as a pro.

But awesome physique. Look at the peak on the biceps and sweep on the belly of the triceps, the tiny waist with tapered and symmetrical mid-section, the full lat insertion and v shape in the double biceps, great condition, seperated quads with quad sweep.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'd agree with IB on flex Lewis, the fact he held his own in the open after smashing the 202's at the Brit GP shows his class IMO.

I like his shape a lot Adam, how tall was he and what class did he get his pro card from?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strange how britain never seems to churn out many high level bb,im talking

likes of yates standards.wtf is that then.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

You say its who looks best, then in that case the thread title is wrong 

The pro in your first post is a look i'd love to achieve, looks mint!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I'd agree with IB on flex Lewis, the fact he held his own in the open after smashing the 202's at the Brit GP shows his class IMO.
> 
> I like his shape a lot Adam, how tall was he and what class did he get his pro card from?


5ft 11, he beat ian wadley, leny st cyr, ian harrison, eddie abbew (all of which got their pro cards after) etc etc... and won the heavyweights (i think around 235-240) and overall in 1993. Didnt compete again after that though.



> You say its who looks best, then in that case the thread title is wrong
> 
> The pro in your first post is a look i'd love to achieve, looks mint!!


True, i meant for a subjective discussion and wanted to show people a pic of amoury i found because i have a feeling many on here will appreciate. Infact he looks very simmilar to an early flex wheeler. Or chris cormier (but amoury had narrower waist and higher peaked biceps than chris).

In terms of achievements, there is another bodybuilder who has achieved more than flex or ernie though though... here is his pic 

Charles clairmonte... Another awesome physique! 6ft 1 and 240. Im not sure if he turned ifbb pro before 1991 or after, i know he was still with nabba in the 90's and i think his first olympia was 93 or 94 so he would be one who turned pro in last 20 years. Charles has that tapered midsection with narrow waist, high bicep peaks and full sweeping tricep bellies. Very aesthetic physique, awesome!

EDIT: Just googled... charles won 4 ifbb grand prix's, beating flex wheeler to win the british gp in 1993 (where flex got second at the mr olympia!), he won ifbb gp in spain, england, finland and france. So id have to say that he would come top of the list of achievements in terms of bodybuilders who turned ifbb pro in the last 20 years.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Clarles Clairmonte had an amazing physique


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Incredible!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to love J D Dowadu.

A short guy, but man did he pack on the muscle onto such a short frame. I saw him guest pose at Warrington in '96 and he blew my mind.

I must have worn out the tape of the '92 British when he won the heavies and took the overall (i just scared myself by realising that was almost 20 years ago)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JD was a tank! Clairmonte - just such a classy physique. Ernie of course, though his rep's tarnished by all the synthol claims unfortunately.

Flex is currently our best pro and has a beautiful physique. I'm hoping Zack Khan makes a full comeback from his injuries - fingers crossed.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Armoury and Charles both quality physiques. Great aesthetics. For a man pushing his genetics flex has suprised me in retaining his waist. No weaknesses. Has to be up there too.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

hadn't heard of Amoury until this thread and he wins hands down in my opinion when it just comes to who looks best, looks like a clone of flex wheeler


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

i think if zack khan can really cut up he should be up there with guys like cutler


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Currently Charles Clairmont for me also, as near perfect asthetically as you'll ever get imo great muscle separation too:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

and if I could score 400 goals a season in the 1st division in footie I would be playing in the premier league ????


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Dav1 said:


> Currently Charles Clairmont for me also, as near perfect asthetically as you'll ever get imo great muscle separation too:


I doubt we will see physiques with this level of separation often, heavy over use of chemicals means the balance it tipped towards mass and thickness over separation. Flex L has an amazing physique built on incredible genetics but is already carryinh more muscle than his frame really allows to balance with deep cuts.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

agree totally with charles clairemonte. When you look at genetic structure balance symmetry charles was way ahead of anyone. Why he didnt go to the ifbb sooner was a big mistake. Proved it aswell when he beat flex wheeler and levrone in 99 british grand prix.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never heard of Charles Clairemont till a mate lent me a video of him and TBH he is probably the one bodybuilder l would truly aspire to look like.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

Charles Clairemont in that video is perfection in my opinion


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just watched the Clairmont You Tube video. Wow!! Just wow. Beautiful.


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

has to be dorian yates imo i cant see any current british bodybuilder winning the olympia once let alone 6 times.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stevolution said:


> has to be dorian yates imo i cant see any current british bodybuilder winning the olympia once let alone 6 times.


Read the original post mate....


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I seen Charles at his best, massive, ripped and brilliant perfect shape. Very under rated and suprised he didn't do better tbh, thats a physique to die for i reckon


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Zack khan.....Absolute Freak!!!!!


----------



## demey (May 5, 2010)

big silver back said:


> I seen Charles at his best, massive, ripped and brilliant perfect shape. Very under rated and suprised he didn't do better tbh, thats a physique to die for i reckon


Politics dare i say Big Silver back ?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i remember watching his nabba wins in 88 and 89. As soon as they lined up. He just stood out like a sore thumb. His shape and structure was just perfect my fav bodybuilder of all time.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

king khan


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

demey said:


> Politics dare i say Big Silver back ?


I suppose thats what bodybuilding is all about!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

dont get me wrong i love zack khan but at olympia level can he get the conditioning needed at that level. He reminds me of paul dillet but paul looked really veiny in contest shape. Saying that he is working with neil hill and im so impressed with him. Been watching his blogs on youtube zack is so funny and deserves a break after his horrendous knee injuries.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Zach seems like a real nice guy i hope he reaches his potential


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Zach seems like a real nice guy i hope he reaches his potential


and me ,love his sense of humor lol.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

yep top bloke humble but funny as hell. Really glad he did the blogs as im sick to death of people commenting on other boards about his weird facial expressions when he poses. I mean for fecksake his not going on a miss world beauty pagent competition for fecksake get a life people.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Another vote for Flex Lewis, still improving year on year.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Charles Clairmonte

Jo Thomas

Flex Lewis

All UK greats.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

a wee shout for the scots


----------

